# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  kush do me japi nje adres spanjolle ne greqi

## MISTREC_BERATI

ej di ndonjeri ndonje adres spanjolle ne greqi ose ndonje numer telefoni te saj

----------


## MISTREC_BERATI

ik se e gjeta vete

----------

